# عمارة التفكيك



## احلام مستغانمي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*عمارة التفكيك*​​*Deconstruction Architecture**


**تتأثر العمارة كباقي الفنون بالفكر السائد والوقائع المهمة والمعتقدات التي يؤمن بها المجتمع، وذلك جلي لكل من درس تاريخ العمارة ونظرياتها .. **
**.. فالطرز الاغريقية والرومانية والبيزنطية والقوطية والومانسك والكلاسيكية والباروك والركوكو، الى ما قبل عمارةالحداثة، نجدها متأثرة بطريقة أو بأخرى بالفكر السائد في زمنها. وعندما ظهرت الحداثة كرد فعل للكاثولوكية المسيطرة، خالف الحداثيون في العمارة كل المفاهيم السابقة لعمارة ما قبل الحداثة. فاختفت الزخارف، واختفى التناظر واختفت الاعمدة، وكثر استخدام كلمة الملل للازدراء من التكرار في عمارة ماقبل الحداثة. وقوطع التراث ولكن هذه القطيعة لم تستمر الا عدة قرون حتى ظهر مذهب جديد في العمارة متأثرا بفكر المجتمع الذي يدعو الى الرجوع الى الدين والتراث وينبذ الفكر السائد الداعي الى مجتمع منفصل عن الدين. وأصبح هناك من يدعو للرجوع الى التراث مع المحافظة على المكتسبات الحديثة، فظهرت عمارة مابعد الحديثة التي تعني بتطعيم المباني بلمسات من مفردات تراثية ظهرت هنا وهناك.**
**أما اللذين مازالوا معارضين لمبدأ العودة الى التراث، وفي نفس الوقت يريدون ان يزيلوا من فكرهم ما انتقدوا غيرهم به، وهو الجمود والسكون وعدم التقدم الى الامام، فقد اضطروا الى أن يجددوا عمارة مابعد الحداثة بدون الرجوع الى التراث، فظرهت الطرز التفكيكية او التشريحية، كما يحلو للبعض أن يسميها، لذلك يمكن القول بأنها استمرار للحداثة بشكل أكثر حداثة، فلا توجد اذاً زخارف او نقوش، ولا توجد تناظر. يقول المعماري بيتر آيزمان إن التفكيكية ليست بطراز ولكن لها علاقة بالايدلوجية.**


**لقد ظرهت التفكيكية في العمارة في أعمال معماريين متفرقين ومن دول مختلفة، وخاصة في اعمال بيتر آيزمان وبيرنارد تشومي، عندما شاركا الاب الروحي لحركة التفكيك جاك دريدا في تصميم حديقة لافليت في باريس.**
**ولقد أعطى المعماري فيلب جونسون الصبغة الشرعية والعالمية للإتجاه الحديث لما بعد الحداثة، وذلك عندما أستضاف مجموعة مختارة من أعمال بعض المعماريين، من بينهم المعمارية زها حديد وتشومي وآيزنمان **

**وكولهاس في متحف الفن الحديث في نيويورك في عام 1988م. وجمعت هذه الاعمال في كتاب بمسمى عمارة التفكيك، كتب فيلب جونسون مقدمة له قال فيها: " في الفن وأيضاً في العمارة، هناك عدة اتجاهات متناقضة في جيلنا المتغير السريع. وفي العمارة نجد أن الكلاسيكية الصادقة والحداثة الصارمة وكل الدرجات بينهما كلها صحيحة بالتساوي. ولم يظهر شئ مقنع بعد، وربما لا يظهر، ومالم يوجد او يظهر دين جديد او مجموعة معتقدات على نظاق العالم، فربما لا يمكن تشكيل علم الجمال ".**

**إذاً نستطيع أن نقول أن العمارة الكلاسيكية هي كرجل يمشي الى الامام ونظره الى الخلف، والعمارة الحديثة رجل يمشي الى الامام ونظره الى الامام، وعمارة مابعد الحداثة رجل يمشي الى الامام ونظره الى الامام وله نظره الى الخلف، وعمارة التفكيك كما يقول آيزنمان هي البحث فيما بين القبيح ضمن الجميل، واللامنطقي في المنطقي. والسؤال هو: هل تستطيع التفكيكية أن تصمد طويلاً، أم ستنتهي كصرعة كما حدث لما بعد الحداثة؟.*​


----------



## الناقد العربي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

احلام ....شكراً
قراءة جميله للفكر المعماري, أعجبني وصف الفكر المعماري بالرجل الذي يمشي, اتوقع الوحيد الذي يسقط في أول حفره تواجه, هو مابعد الحداثي, لانه لايملك نظر واضحه ومحدده


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشاريع اعمال لا تنسى من عشاقها*











تصميم احهل لمن و لكن هو عمارة التفكيك 

اشكرك على العمل النقدي الذي اشرتي اليه و ما اعقبة به الناقد العربي و لكن لو حبذا وجود صور توضيحية لغرض الربط الفكري من خلال ابنية عالمية و خاصة لمعماريين امثال فرانك جيري و زهاء حديد و بيتر ايزمين و غيرهم الكثير من المعماريين الشباب الذين اخذوا على عاتقهم رفع مستوى التصميم المعماري الى المستوى العالمية ......
لذا ننتظر منكم المزيد ان شاء الله 

هذه بعض الصور التوضيحية للعمارة التفكيك ............... خاصة اعمال فرانك جيري 














مشروع لفرانك جيري في نيو يورك رامريكا مشروع مقترح لبلدية 2007




















































المبنى قبل اعمال الصيانة و الترميم 
Ginger and Fred building in Prag فرانك جيري 







 فرانك جير يتكلم عن المشروع ............متحف جوجهان اسبانيا 





















معرض موديلات لفرانك جيري 


ان شاء الله المناظير المشاريع اعجب الجميع ​


----------



## عادل الفيصل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم و لققد اعجبتني الاسطر الاخيرة...أن العمارة الكلاسيكية هي كرجل يمشي الى الامام ونظره الى الخلف، والعمارة الحديثة رجل يمشي الى الامام ونظره الى الامام، وعمارة مابعد الحداثة رجل يمشي الى الامام ونظره الى الامام وله نظره الى الخلف، وعمارة التفكيك كما يقول آيزنمان هي البحث فيما بين القبيح ضمن الجميل، واللامنطقي في المنطقي. والسؤال هو: هل تستطيع التفكيكية أن تصمد طويلاً، أم ستنتهي كصرعة كما حدث لما بعد الحداثة؟.


----------



## رائدة المستقبل (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.. (الكثير من طلبة العمارة يتذمرون من مادة تاريخ فن العمارة جاهلين كل الجهل بعظمة فائدتها )


----------



## mohamed2009 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## GARDEN (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع . . ومفيد . . ومعلومات قيمة . .. . تحياتي لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## omer_d (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## raghad (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع شيق ولطيف..تسلم الايادي
بذكر التفكيكية..كما لكل صيحة ظهرت وستظهر فان لها حسنات وسيئات
وعندما يزيد حجم التفكيكية في المشروع يبدو المشروع وكانه فعلا مفكك وغير مريح للنظر وهذا بنظري غير مقبول لدى الكثيرين لكن وجود لمحة من التفكيكة بالعمل تقتل الملل وتعطي حركة لطيفة فيه
يعني في بعض الصور السابقة ومع احترامي للمعماري المصمم ..اجدها متاثرة كثيرا بالتفكيكية بحيث تبدو البناية اصلا غير مستقرة وهذا براي الخاص يشوه منظرها
على كل ..الافكار تتعدد والاراء تتبعها كذلك


----------

